# Best Homemade Tools >  Caterpillar Twenty Two Mini Dozer Build

## dozerbuilder01

I built this for my son. Took me 2 1/2 years to finish it. I designed it and it's based loosely off of a Model Twenty Two Caterpillar dozer. 

The whole build was originally posted here.
Scale Model Dozer Ride On For My Son - The Garage Journal Board

Here is one video. There are more if you look under my name.



Here are some highlights.

----------

baja (Sep 5, 2019),

Christophe Mineau (Nov 18, 2014),

DonC (Feb 20, 2016),

Downeast Thunder (Jan 10, 2016),

GabrielR (Feb 9, 2019),

Harris Creek Central (Mar 3, 2015),

high-side (Sep 5, 2019),

HobieDave (Aug 26, 2021),

Jon (Nov 18, 2014),

kbalch (Nov 18, 2014),

Laties11 (Sep 4, 2016),

Midwestern640 (Sep 4, 2019),

Neil Jensen (Sep 11, 2016),

nicknick (Aug 6, 2021),

Paul Jones (Mar 1, 2015),

Rangi (Sep 4, 2019),

rdarrylb (Mar 1, 2020),

Slim-123 (Sep 4, 2019),

thoms_here (Nov 19, 2017),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Jan 13, 2016)

----------


## Christophe Mineau

Wow, very cool, congratulations !
I would have loved to receive such a toy when I was young .... 
.... euhhhh ...
I would still be very happy to play with such a toy !!!
actually, more than a toy, seems to be fully functional !
Thanks !
Christophe

----------


## DIYer

Wow! What a dedicated dad you are! Functional too!  :Bow:

----------


## kbalch

Thanks dozerbuilder01! I've added your Mini Dozer to our Heavy Equipment and Metalworking categories, as well as to your builder page: dozerbuilder01's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Mini Dozer  by dozerbuilder01 

tags:
transmission, engine, tractor, welding

----------


## Jon

Awesome!  :Bow: 

This one is going to be tough to beat for Tool of the Week this week.

My son is only 16 months old, but already loves heavy equipment. Bookmarking this great build  :Smile:

----------


## augercreek

A great building project! Many skills involved. You are a master craftsman!

----------


## kbalch

Hi dozerbuilder01,

An awesome project, as well as an interesting and useful homemade tool! Your Mini Dozer is the 'Tool of the Week'!

You'll be receiving one of our official HomemadeTools.net T-shirts:



Let me know (via PM) your size, color choice, and mailing address. We'll get the shirt in the mail to you directly.

Congrats!

Ken

----------


## Paul Jones

What a cool project for your son and an even greater construction project for you. I would looking for dirt moving projects throughout the neighborhood just to be able to run the dozer all day long. Definitely the "Tool of the Week"! Thanks for the photos and the video. Paul

----------


## Captainleeward

i could use a great dozer like that you have the touch and patience. :Bow:

----------


## Vernon

Very nice build I'm sure you will get many good years of service from it. Looks very well built.

----------


## Altair

Freakin' AWESOME build! Ryan, your fab skills are amazing!

Al

----------


## dozerbuilder01

I made a website to summarize the build. All of the other forums I ised to post to get cluttered with such a long build. I plan to post other information about my shop and eventually my next build; a 1/4 scale mining dump truck. 
Www.minidozerbuild.com

----------


## dozerbuilder01

> Freakin' AWESOME build! Ryan, your fab skills are amazing!
> 
> Al



 Thank you. The got progressively better as the build went on. My next project should be even better.

----------


## Jon

> I made a website to summarize the build. All of the other forums I ised to post to get cluttered with such a long build. I plan to post other information about my shop and eventually my next build; a 1/4 scale mining dump truck. 
> Www.minidozerbuild.com



Wow, great site  :Clapping:  There goes my afternoon...

----------


## DIYer

Great detail on that site, dozerbuilder01!

----------


## augercreek

I did look at your new site and the videos, they are great! It's really nice to see the completed project at work!!!! I tried to post a comment on your site but, I don't have a google account and don't want to go through the hassel of it all. But great work, well done.
Your brother in Christ Augercreek

----------


## kbalch

Absolutely fantastic stuff!! If I'd had a dozer like that back in the day, I'd have never complained about doing the driveway. Awesome.

 :Thumbs Up:   :Bow: 

Ken

----------


## Eagle_view

Thank you for sharing your project with so many clear details and photos. Great Project, wonderful idea and very clear steps . 

Lowell

----------


## dozerbuilder01

Thanks guys. I've been trying to add pages to recap the whole build. It's a little easier to follow than some of the longer forums I had posted in. 

I posted a few more videos. We had a pretty good snow about a month ago. I had a lot of fun. It was a little too much snow for the boy to plow so unfortunately I had to do it.

----------


## DIYer

Yeah, that dozer does look like a lot of fun! Cool video.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## kbalch

This thread has been moved to the Must Read subforum. Congrats (and thanks) to dozerbuilder01 for making such a valuable contribution!

----------


## HokiePhd

WOW WOW WOW WOW

I went to your website and was blown away with your build.

You did an incredible job.

----------


## Rathermakethanbuy

I have had an idea for one of these for several years. I like that you went back in time for the body style.

----------


## Ricardo Wagner

Parabéns, incrível!

----------


## will52100

That turned out great, and looks to be a very handle tool as well. I've run big equipment and while they do a ton of work, there are times a little one like that is very very useful, especially in places where you can't fit larger stuff.

----------


## nicknick

That is a brilliant build, Yes as a Builder I can see a gap in the market for such a Machine. Well done and my thanks for sharing it with us.



> I built this for my son. Took me 2 1/2 years to finish it. I designed it and it's based loosely off of a Model Twenty Two Caterpillar dozer. 
> 
> The whole build was originally posted here.
> Scale Model Dozer Ride On For My Son - The Garage Journal Board
> 
> Here is one video. There are more if you look under my name.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some highlights.

----------

